# Waltham Barlett With Abbott'S Stem Wind



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is one you don't see every day a Waltham that is keywind and stem wind and lever set.Other brands did what they call transitional they had a lot of keywind movement's left over when stem wind's movement's started selling what would you want to buy.So they redid there keywind movement's into stem winds so you got both a KW and a stemwind.Waltham did not I don't ever see them for sell or in books.Then I saw something about Abbott's stem wind attachment's were you would buy a watch and then have the jeweler put on this Abbott's atachment and then you have a stem wind lever set watch that still has the KW on the movement.This is a 18 size,15 jewel,model 1883,serial no. 4629180 made between 1890-1891 P.S. Bartlett Waltham movement with the Abbott's stem wind attachment.




























On the key there is a small fob with DKO on it also has Tiffany and co on it I don't think they sold Waltham watches but who know's


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Fascinating. That's a first for me. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Most unusual, I think I saw one on Barry S. Goldberg's site

Chris


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice, there were some neat transitional pieces


----------



## Jon Hanson (Apr 18, 2010)

The was an attachment one could buy to convert a key wind watch to stem wind--called Abbott stem wind attachment. These were attached by the jeweler of the period and can be detected by the position of the lever for setting the time. Mostadvanced collectors frown on these attachments because parts of the original watch movement has to be cut away or damaged to inset Abbotts conversions.

I have seen these on early Howards. Elgins South Bends, Walthams, etc., etc.

Jon Hanson


----------

